# H gigas Semi Aquatic Setup - Sorta



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 20, 2012)

Today, I decided to setup an semi aquatic setup for my recently acquired MF H gigas.  I did some reading up on the boards regarding previous setups and the various comments and suggestions others had, and I went from there.  I called it "sorta" my title because I decided to forego the paludarium route, as it seemed a bit overkill.  I decided in the end to go with a large, deep vase and to bury it.  This way I had a large "pool" while keeping a large space for deep substrate.  So far, she has gone into the vase quite a bit, but I expect that to change once she begins to burrow.  I am excited to see how often she returns to the pool, especially considering how often she remains in sight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:   

Update: Looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you plan on changing, or cleaning the water when that vase is buried in the dirt?

later, Tom


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 20, 2012)

Philth said:


> How do you plan on changing, or cleaning the water when that vase is buried in the dirt?
> 
> later, Tom


I have a little net to grab the bigger pieces when doing minor maintenance.  I plan on catch cupping her then using a small cup to take out the dirty water for major maintenance.


----------



## nepenthes (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe you coulda put a "cup in cup" a container so that one would slip into another for easier cleaning and water changes. Might still be able to make that change.

Looks nice though.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 20, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> Maybe you coulda put a "cup in cup" a container so that one would slip into another for easier cleaning and water changes. Might still be able to make that change.
> 
> Looks nice though.


thanks.  And that is a very interesting suggestion.  I may return to the store and check out the other vases they had.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe a plastic bag to line the vase? Then all you need to do is change a bag of water.


----------



## sezra (Oct 21, 2012)

you could just syphon it out with a piece of hose. The same way you would change the water in an aquarium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 21, 2012)

sezra said:


> you could just syphon it out with a piece of hose. The same way you would change the water in an aquarium.


you know, that never even occurred to me, and it is a quite obvious solution.  Thanks!


----------

